# Arnie



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

This is the hardest post I have ever had to post but Rose asked me to.
Arnie lost his battle tonight and has gone to the bridge, although I had never met him I felt I knew him through anecdotes Rose shared with me only Arnie could be a Golden night time security dog defending his work place and flipping good at it.
But also loved everyone and was loved by all that lived near Rose she did say he was like the community dog everyone knew him and loved him so it is not only Rose that will be grieving but a whole community and I think that speaks volumes for Arnie.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thinking of you Rose, so sorry to hear of the loss of your Arnie.
Tracey, lovely tribute to Roses Arnie. May he run free forever.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace Arnie, and my thoughts are with you Rose


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Rose, so very sorry for your loss of Arnie. Just don't know what else to say as I doubt anything will help at the moment. I hope your golden memories of your boy will help you through this difficult and sad time.

Another bright star to shine

Run free now Arnie, and sleep softly


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rose, I am so very sorry about your sweet Arnie.
I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers>


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Arnie.......

Hugs to his mommy!!!!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Sympathy Rose and all who knew and loved Arnie.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thinking of you Rose.
Like Tracey i never knew Arnie but i felt i knew him Rose would tell us all about Arnie.
Play hard at the bridge sweet boy my Sadie and Meg will be there for you to play with.









*Love is Knowing When* You're giving me a special gift, 
So sorrowfully endowed, 
And through these last few cherished days,
Your courage makes me proud. 
But really, love is knowing when 
your best friend is in pain, 
And understanding earthly acts 
Will only be in vain. 
So looking deep into your eyes, 
Beyond, into your soul, 
I see in you the magic that will 
Once more make me whole. 
The strength that you possess, 
Is why I look to you today, 
To do this thing that must be done, 
For it's the only way. 
That strength is why I've followed you, 
And chose you as my friend, 
And why I've loved you all these years... 
My partner till the end. 
Please, understand just what this gift 
You're giving, means to me, 
It gives me back the strength I've lost, 
And all my dignity. 
You take a stand on my behalf, 
For that is what friends do. 
And know that what you do is right, 
For I believe it, too. 
So one last time, I breathe your scent,
And through your hand I feel, 
The courage that's within you, 
To grant me this appeal. 
Cut the leash that holds me here, 
Dear friend, and let me run, 
Once more a strong and steady dog, 
My pain and struggle done. 
And don't despair my passing, 
For I won't be far away, 
Forever here, within your heart, 
And memory I'll stay. 
I'll be there watching over you, 
Your ever-faithful friend, 
And in your memories I'll run, 
... a young dog once again 
_~ anonymous ~ _​


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sad. Pass my along heartfelt thoughts to Rose.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Rose, I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Rose - I'm so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Rose I am so sorry .. run free Arnie


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to here of Arnies passing may he sleep soundly and play hard at the bridge till you meet again
Rose my heart goes out to you I cant imagine how sad you feel right now 
hugs from me and Ruby xx


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Rose, I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet Arnie.


----------



## Maximoo (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Arnie sounds like such a special boy. Rest in peace, dear one.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss or Arnie. Rip sweet boy


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rose, my condolences on losing your Arnie. Godspeed, sweetheart, I'm sure you've already found the pack of angel pups that we've all treasured.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Arnie. I know his whole community will grieve with you.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Arnie RIP sweet boy and find Nybble and play at the bridge.
Tracey Garry Honey and Jade.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rose,
I am so sorry for the loss of Arnie. He sounds like he was one of kind and special to everyone that knew him. Run Free Sweet Boy, you are loved and missed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honeysmom and Rose*

Honeysmom: Thanks for posting this very sad msg.

Rose: I am so sorry about Arnie. You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge and so many of us here hope to be able to support you, since we have been there, too.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh I am so sorry to hear this Rose, he sounds like such a special boy. RIP sweetheart xxxx


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about Arnie.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Rose, I am so sorry to hear about your loss of such a special boy.

Sending you hugs xx


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have just got off the phone to Rose, I am sure you can all imagine how she is feeling now, but want to thank everyone for their condolences and will post when she feels able.
Rose and Arnie had such a special journey together fun laughter and so much happiness along with the problems of illness I hope that she will share it sometime in the future he was a very special boy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rose, I am so sorry for your loss of Arnie.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP sweet Arnie, my prayers and thoughts are with you at this very hard time.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I know that "I'm sorry" cannot express how I feel, or give solace to Rose, but I am hoping that she will be able to find peace. I am sending my prayers and thoughts her way.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

So many of us know what you're going through, Rose. I'm just so sorry but please know you are not alone in your grief.

Sweet Arnie, run free & happy.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I had hoped to see better news on Arnie. Hugs and prayers to you, Rose.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Godspeed Arnie. I know you will be missed.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

thank you everyone for the kind messages sorry it took me so long to come on rip my golden furkid


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Rose we all know how much it hurts and like Ann said the hurt takes a long time to go we know how much you loved Arnie.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Arnie. Thank you for loving him so much.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Another broken heart and I am so very sorry. If only we didn't love our dogs so much.


----------

